# Wood pellets 4% sales tax?



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

I was charged 4% tonight. I don't ever remember paying only that. I guess I'm not sure I've ever paid attention tho. Oops
Is a renewable sales tax less or what? 
I tried googling it but couldn't seem to wade thru ask the other stuff to find it
Josh


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Propane is only 4% also...maybe even oil.
Must be a special rate for heating fuel.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

jimp said:


> Propane is only 4% also...maybe even oil.
> Must be a special rate for heating fuel.


Yeah that's what I was thinking.


----------



## stockrex (Apr 29, 2009)

law makers in lansing passed this few years back, saw assign at wallys about reduced sales tax on heating fuel...


----------

